# Parking Ticket Reimbursements while driving for Amazon Flex



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

I got $90 parking tickets while Rush restaurant delivery tonight...
Will Amazon reimburse my parking ticket?


----------



## HenryH (Mar 12, 2016)

No


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

bwahahahahaha


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

K5UBER said:


> I got $90 parking tickets while Rush restaurant delivery tonight...
> Will Amazon reimburse my parking ticket?


Not sure if serious or trolling....


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Someone needs to read the fine print before signing up for services. You are responsible for all costs incurred with the exception of an accident then you are responsible for the $1000 deductible.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

K5UBER said:


> I got $90 parking tickets while Rush restaurant delivery tonight...
> Will Amazon reimburse my parking ticket?


No they arent like Uber and even Uber only covers (some) traffic tickets not parking tickets.

If you have a delivery and there is nowhere to park, walk or pay the fee. With a 90 dollar ticket you just lost around 5 hours of wages


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Not sure if serious or trolling....


Just another person who doesn't read and think before they decide to do something...


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

K5UBER said:


> I got $90 parking tickets while Rush restaurant delivery tonight...
> Will Amazon reimburse my parking ticket?


Look on the bright side, it is a tax deduction....

Sux bro!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

This made me laugh.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

And where the **** do they charge $90 got parking?!!?!?


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Young ST said:


> And where the &%[email protected]!* do they charge $90 got parking?!!?!?


That is normal for los Angeles


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

wow its like 30 here and like 15 if u pay it early lmao...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

THIS is why I stopped doing package delivery 10 years ago.
Money seems good until a parking ticket or two wipes out your profit.
Just say no.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> THIS is why I stopped doing package delivery 10 years ago.
> Money seems good until a parking ticket or two wipes out your profit.
> Just say no.


Most of us deliver to the suburbs, no parking tickets to be had


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

It was Red Zone violation at 7305 Melrose Avenue, Los Angeles, CA (Summer Buffalo Thai Restaurant). Amount Due $93.00


----------

